# Patches installieren



## Own3r (30. März 2010)

Ich habe mal eine eigentlich simple Frage, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin:

Wenn für ein Spiel z.B. 3 Patches erschienen sind, muss ich dann alle Patches nacheinander installieren um alle Fehler zu beheben, oder reicht es wen man den letzten Patch installiert und damit sind alle Fehler behoben?


----------



## Communicator (30. März 2010)

Das ist eigentlich ne sehr interessante Frage. Ich bin bei solchen Sachen immer so vorgegangen, das ich den letzten Patch genommen habe. Aber ist das so richtig? Den Changelog sollte man dabei auch nicht aus den Augen lassen. Bisher hat es gut funktioniert.

Andere Argumente ??

Gruß.


----------



## boerigard (30. März 2010)

Das hängt ganz vom Spiel ab.
Zwei Beispiele:
Call of Duty World at War muss man schrittweise updaten: erst der Patch auf 1.1 dann auf 1.2 immer weiter bis man auf den aktuellsten Patch 1.7. kommt.
Stalker Clear Sky zb. arbeitet mit Sammelpatches, dh. der aktuelle Patch enthält alle vorherigen Patches. Da reicht der aktuelle Patch.

Aber so was sollte immer in den Patch-Notes stehen, ob es sich um einen Sammelpatch handelt oder welche Voraussetzungen (vorherige Patchversion) nötig sind, um den aktuellen Patch aufzuspielen.


----------



## guido13 (31. März 2010)

Jop, siehe boerigard: kann man nich besser sagen!

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (31. März 2010)

oft heissen die patches dann auch incremental (also bauen auf vorhergehenden patches auf) oder full (komplettpatch). sowas wird aber auf jedenfall kenntlich gemacht. sinnvoll isses natürlich immer, wenn man bevorzugt full patches nimmt (soweit möglich). oftmals werden fullpatches auch nur für "größere" schritte gebaut. also zum bsp v1.0->v2.0 und dann muss man um auf v2.3 zu kommen v2.0->v2.1->v2.2->v2.3 patchen. nur als bsp *g* aber wie gesagt, das steht dann immer dabei.


----------

